# Hey Scotty. Eat this!



## gaudet (Jul 27, 2009)

Had to try it today. Just put em on the grill to smoke












I used 
1.2 #s ground meat
1.2 #s ground pork
1.0 #'s bacon
1 medium onion chopped coarsely
1 tbs salt
1 tsp black pepper
3/4 cup dry bread italian crumbs
8 ounces beef bullion (could have used 1/2, had to add more bread crumbs)

Got em smoking on mesquite 250-275 right now


----------



## IQwine (Jul 27, 2009)

Yumm... drooling over here.


----------



## scotty (Jul 28, 2009)

now yer cookin


----------



## smurfe (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh yeah, that looks good. I do something realclose to that. I use chopped green onions though and finely chopped garlic. I add garlic to almost everything though. Sometimes I mix in some grated Parmesan cheese (real stuff, never from the shaker can. That would be a sin). Another fast and easy seasoning is to mix the ground meat up with a pack of dry Lipton Onion Soup mix. I always season my burgers for the grill that way.


----------



## scotty (Jul 29, 2009)

A lady down the block makes italian meatballs that rival my moms-- come to find out after years of begging her for the recipe, all she adds to the ground beef is liptons onion soup mix..


i havent tried it yet though


----------



## gaudet (Jul 29, 2009)

Better late than never...... Again thanks for the recipe and inspiration Scotty











Going to have to try it with lipton onion soup mix next time.


----------



## scotty (Jul 29, 2009)

super wow--






now this goes great with a good wine


----------



## Waldo (Jul 29, 2009)

Can't quit droolinggggggggggggggg 

I'm gonna have to give those a try..may whack up a jalapeno and add to mine though


----------



## moto-girl (Jul 29, 2009)

Mmmmmmm, Mmmmmmmm! You guys are making me hungry!


----------



## scotty (Jul 29, 2009)

Waldo said:


> Can't quit droolinggggggggggggggg
> 
> I'm gonna have to give those a try..may whack up a jalapeno and add to mine though








You need ABTs Waldo if you like jalipenos


Ingredients




<DIV id=ingredients_slide>

<UL id=ingredients =recipe_ul>

<LI>30-35 Jalapeno pepper</LI>
<LI>8 ounces Cream cheese</LI>
<LI>1/2 cup Cheddar cheese, mild, shredded</LI>
<LI>1 cup Smoked meat (beef or pork) or ham</LI>
<LI>1/2 tablespoon Garlic powder</LI>
<LI>1/2 tablespoon Onion powder</LI>
<LI>1 tablespoon Honey</LI>
<LI>1 pound Bacon</LI>
<LI>BBQ Rub</LI>[/list]
Directions




<DIV id=directions_slide>




<LI>Let bacon come to room temp.</LI>
<LI>Bring cream cheese to room temp.</LI>
<LI>Mix all ingredients except bacon &amp; BBQ Rub.</LI>
<LI>Split Jalapenos lengthwise, clean out seeds.</LI>
<LI>Fill each half with cream cheese mixture.</LI>
<LI>Cut each piece of bacon in half.</LI>
<LI>Place back together &amp; wrap with bacon.</LI>
<LI>Sprinkle with BBQ rub.</LI>
<LI>Cook in 250° oven, grill or smoker for about 2 hrs.</LI>
<LI>You can crisp the bacon over high heat at the very end.</LI>


----------

